# The Real chicken queen



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have just displaced you ChickenQueen and here is my kingdom!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Where in the world did you find those? Or was it one of your kids that found them?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No, my dearest found them on Moxy Socks and couldn't resist. He wanted them for my valentine's day but they didn't come in until today.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You ARE the CHICKEN QUEEN Patti! I'm not worthy! (Bows down)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG!! Too funny! Especially while I read I hadn't rolled your picture all the way down. Good gift!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes Nanny, you are the Chicken Queen!I'll just go by my other handle-Chickenpatti13-or make plans to dethrone you...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's hilarious! I guess the fight is on!!  No, you keep your name, I can't remember my own name much less a new one!! :what:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL, good laugh!


----------

